# how to revert to original



## Glock 32 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmmm (that is promising), I have a 2013 M5 (Sept production) and would think that is the newest motor.

The sport display shows and with correct units, but does not seem to work...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Glock 32 said:


> Hmmm (that is promising), I have a 2013 M5 (Sept production) and would think that is the newest motor.
> 
> The sport display shows and with correct units, but does not seem to work...


What is your Short VIN (last 7)?


----------



## Glock 32 (Apr 3, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## Glock 32 (Apr 3, 2011)

If I am not mistaken (hopefully), ALL M5's should have the S63B44TU. Hopefully that is what you find. I think the S63B44 is what is in the M version of the X5 and has less compression, etc.

I think I threw up a little...

It does make me wonder if they changed something more minor (e.g. added pathway or software that is on the N63TU) at some point or maybe it takes a bit to start working?

Now I need to search if other M5 owners have this working or not...

I picked my September production M5 at a dealer and cancelled my December production (that just went into production) which is why I threw up a little when I started researching this technical upgrade (TU). If it is just software or an added pathway, no big deal.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Glock 32 said:


> If I am not mistaken (hopefully), ALL M5's should have the S63B44TU. Hopefully that is what you find. I think the S63B44 is what is in the M version of the X5 and has less compression, etc.
> 
> I think I threw up a little...
> 
> ...


I was referring to the new N63B44TU, and yes your M5 has the S63B44TU.

We know that Sport Displays work in the N55B30 used in the F10 535i, and the new N63B44TU used in the F06 650i GC, but they do not work in the older N63B44 used in the F10 550i, the F12 650i, and the F07 550i GT.

I find it odd though that the updated version of the N63B44 was made to support Sport Displays, but the updated version of the S63B44 seemingly was not. Maybe BMW just does not want Sport Displays working in the M5/M6.


----------



## kazzz (Jan 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> And still, this to me is not a preferred method anyway. I would simply use my original FA, and VO Code each ECU to reset it. It is a much simpler and cleaner process.


I'm confused with this one. How do you VO Code each ECU? Do you click on Code Default Values under Esys/Coding while certain SVT is highlighted?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazzz said:


> I'm confused with this one. How do you VO Code each ECU? Do you click on Code Default Values under Esys/Coding while certain SVT is highlighted?


NO! Don't ever hit Code Default Values, or you will likely be watching your car flatbeded to the dealer.

VO Code:

Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Right-Click on ECU XYZ (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## kazzz (Jan 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> NO! Don't ever hit Code Default Values, or you will likely be watching your car flatbeded to the dealer.
> 
> VO Code:
> 
> Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Right-Click on ECU XYZ (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


Whew!!!... good thing I didn't try that. If I accidentally press that button, would Esys ask me for a confirmation if I really want to do it? (more like a second line of defense).. or would it just start bricking my car? Do I need to have the original ncd files inside the CAF folder to VO code?
Thanks...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazzz said:


> Whew!!!... good thing I didn't try that. If I accidentally press that button, would Esys ask me for a confirmation if I really want to do it? (more like a second line of defense).. or would it just start bricking my car? Do I need to have the original ncd files inside the CAF folder to VO code?
> Thanks...


I don't recall if it pops up a warning or not, but stay away from it as it will set your ECU(s) to a factory condition that has nothing to do with your actual car's configuration.

No, you don't need .NCD files to VO Code. An .NCD files is the as coded (read) state of the ECU. When you CO Code, it will use just the CAFD and the VO and write to the ECU.


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

So I was searching why everyone was saying don't press the "Code Default Values", as I did this on my IHKA3 I think. What are the consequences, and how can I recover back to the factory stock setting? Is following the first post all it needs? I don't have any custom add-ons.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> So I was searching why everyone was saying don't press the "Code Default Values", as I did this on my IHKA3 I think. What are the consequences, and how can I recover back to the factory stock setting? Is following the first post all it needs? I don't have any custom add-ons.


If you don't know if you did it, then why do you think IHKA needs to be reset?

Does IHKA have CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255?


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you don't know if you did it, then why do you think IHKA needs to be reset?
> 
> Does IHKA have CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255?


It did get that (is that because I did the "load default"?). But I'm not sure if I did it in BKOMBI too. I got it back to showing up as normal by loading from a backup of SVT.

The problem I have is I can't turn off the fan. I can control it but can't turn it off.

This is where I'm at right now.
I don't know, going back to stock didn't fix it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> It did get that (is that because I did the "load default"?). But I'm not sure if I did it in BKOMBI too. I got it back to showing up as normal by loading from a backup of SVT.
> 
> The problem I have is I can't turn off the fan. I can control it but can't turn it off.
> 
> ...


So what happens when you VO Code IHKA?


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> So what happens when you VO Code IHKA?


It codes fine, and everything back to stock. But still can't turn off the fan.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> It codes fine, and everything back to stock. But still can't turn off the fan.


If it has normal CAFD with Green Dot, and it VO Codes fine, it should work as normal. If yours is not, I have no idea why.


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it has normal CAFD with Green Dot, and it VO Codes fine, it should work as normal. If yours is not, I have no idea why.


Yes, it has the normal green dot, and everything seems fine in the FDL coding part.

Do all these coding gets logged in the car somewhere? Would the dealer be able to tell that I was playing with coding the car?

I know there is an update, but the dealer won't do it because it's not a service bulletin yet.

I'm thinking if they do the full update, everything will come back to normal. Maybe I should just wait until they actually have those service bulletins out so I can get the update.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> Yes, it has the normal green dot, and everything seems fine in the FDL coding part.
> 
> Do all these coding gets logged in the car somewhere? Would the dealer be able to tell that I was playing with coding the car?
> 
> ...


They would not notice if car has original coding restored.


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for all your help Shawn!

After driving maybe 5 minutes or so, everything started working back to normal. My airconditioner was blinking again at first, but now I can even turn off the fan and AC also works fine.
I think having a backup was the most important lesson from my mistake.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hp79 said:


> Thanks for all your help Shawn!
> 
> After driving maybe 5 minutes or so, everything started working back to normal. My airconditioner was blinking again at first, but now I can even turn off the fan and AC also works fine.
> I think having a backup was the most important lesson from my mistake.


:thumbup:


----------



## kimterran (Dec 6, 2014)

I already changed a couple of VO coding (variable light distribution, Bluetooth streaming) and I didn't do any backup prior. Is there any way I can do a backup on my original settings now? Also if I brought my car to the dealership and they upgraded my firmware or something is there a way to just load my current code settings that I saved back in my car or I need to do everything one by one again?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimterran said:


> I already changed a couple of VO coding (variable light distribution, Bluetooth streaming) and I didn't do any backup prior. Is there any way I can do a backup on my original settings now? Also if I brought my car to the dealership and they upgraded my firmware or something is there a way to just load my current code settings that I saved back in my car or I need to do everything one by one again?


You would have to undo all your coding to return to original state, and then make backup, but backup of ECU isn't needed when you can simply load original FA and VO Code ECU to reset it to it's original factory coding.

As for dealer updates, you would not be wise to try and restore backed up coding Data from old CAFD "A" into ECU's that have now been updated to CAFD "B" as the new CAFD structure could very well be different.


----------



## i3noob (Sep 13, 2015)

This thread has been hugely enlightening since I messed up one of the modules of my i3. Based on this thread I was hoping that I could restore to factory default via the "read SVT" method described. Unfortunately, for me (after activating the FA) clicking the Read SVT button gives an error (Generate SVT_Ist failed). Read ECU works. Searching other posts for this error message it appears that SVT doesn't work on some models -- if that's the case for my i3 is there another way to read the original settings so the module can be restored?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

i3noob said:


> This thread has been hugely enlightening since I messed up one of the modules of my i3. Based on this thread I was hoping that I could restore to factory default via the "read SVT" method described. Unfortunately, for me (after activating the FA) clicking the Read SVT button gives an error (Generate SVT_Ist failed). Read ECU works. Searching other posts for this error message it appears that SVT doesn't work on some models -- if that's the case for my i3 is there another way to read the original settings so the module can be restored?


Just use Read ECU instead of Read SVT. Then VO Code ECU as written above.


----------



## i3noob (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply! The process seemed to work (completed with no errors) but I didn't get my factory defaults back -- during coding I see the same errors on my car display (pedestrian warning limited, emergency braking disabled etc).

Background: I got into this bad state by accidentally clicking "Code FDL" on the first ECU's CAFD (instead of "edit FDL in the right-click menu). That seemed to null out that CAFD :-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

i3noob said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! The process seemed to work (completed with no errors) but I didn't get my factory defaults back -- during coding I see the same errors on my car display (pedestrian warning limited, emergency braking disabled etc).
> 
> Background: I got into this bad state by accidentally clicking "Code FDL" on the first ECU's CAFD (instead of "edit FDL in the right-click menu). That seemed to null out that CAFD :-(


Just because you still have errors does not mean that your VO Coding did not restore defaults.

And there is no harm in clicking Code FDL.

Do you have any ECU's with missing CAFD or CAFD named cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255?


----------



## i3noob (Sep 13, 2015)

Ah yes, you are right indeed. After powering the car down and back up again, the check engine light is off. Thanks!!!


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

*how to restore to original CAFD*

Hi Shawn,

First of all Happy new year 2016 to you Shawn and everyone in this world,:beerchug: and thank you for your help provided in this forum ,
here is my question is there a way to restore back to the original settings "fa svt cafd" that I saved first time when I start coding in one shot , instead of going one ECU at the time and if yes then How?
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uschuck said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> First of all Happy new year 2016 to you Shawn and everyone in this world,:beerchug: and thank you for your help provided in this forum ,
> here is my question is there a way to restore back to the original settings "fa svt cafd" that I saved first time when I start coding in one shot , instead of going one ECU at the time and if yes then How?
> thx


Using original FA, you can Read SVT, and then at Top of SVT where VIN is, Right-Click => Code, to VO Code every ECU to reset it to factory codings. Understand though that this will also code the DME module, so motor can NOT be running when you do this.


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

Thx for your prompt reply , also i have to mention that my original svt backup had and error in the HKFM :
"HKFM_LS [6b] [DU57844]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_000007C8_006_008_004 Fehler:
NCD read from ECU "ECUId:HKFM_LS_0x6B" for CAF "cafd_000007c8-006_008_004" failed! [C069]
job failed with negative response error: 
code: service returned global negative response
description: Service RDBI_PLAIN returned a negative response with response code requestOutOfRange; ECU: HKFM_LS_6B_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[433]"

do you have any idea what does it mean ? is there a way to reset it? cause I can't code it cause when I try to read the hkfm cafd it throws out the error above. thx again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uschuck said:


> Thx for your prompt reply , also i have to mention that my original svt backup had and error in the HKFM :
> "HKFM_LS [6b] [DU57844]
> readCPS o.k.
> CAFD_000007C8_006_008_004 Fehler:
> ...


This is not error with car, this is error with E-Sys. Are you connected via VIN and not Gateway URL? Is E-Sys Connection target F10, and without the _DIRECT at end of it? At bottom of Connection Screen, have you specified an I-Level, or checked Read VCM box?


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> This is not error with car, this is error with E-Sys. Are you connected via VIN and not Gateway URL? Is E-Sys Connection target F10, and without the _DIRECT at end of it? At bottom of Connection Screen, have you specified an I-Level, or checked Read VCM box?


yes via VIN
yes target f10 only
not specified I-level
not checked read VCM box .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uschuck said:


> yes via VIN
> yes target f10 only
> not specified I-level
> not checked read VCM box .


Then I woukd need to connect and look at it.


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then I woukd need to connect and look at it.


when would you like to do it ? tomorrow afternoon is fine with me and I guess teamviewer is needed for the remote connection ? what do you think and what do you want me to do to prepare the connection?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uschuck said:


> when would you like to do it ? tomorrow afternoon is fine with me and I guess teamviewer is needed for the remote connection ? what do you think and what do you want me to do to prepare the connection?


Yes, TeamViewer. You just need to have Connection to car, and WiFi Connection for TeamViewer at same time.

Just shoot me a PM tomorrow when you have time to mess with it.


----------



## uschuck (Dec 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, TeamViewer. You just need to have Connection to car, and WiFi Connection for TeamViewer at same time.
> 
> Just shoot me a PM tomorrow when you have time to mess with it.


I will , thx


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

I pray there is a solution to this that doesn't include taking the car into the shop.

I am normally a very long-winded writer but I'm working on that. If the description of my problem only leads to more questions, Please just ask.

I made some minor changes and ended up with an annoying error about "Camera system malfunction". I did not code anything specific to the camera(s) so I'm not sure why that happened. In an effort to clear the error, I right-clicked on each ECU that I touched and clicked "Code" to reset them. This worked. The camera error is gone but now I have "Drive Train Malfunction" and a problem with the passenger side airbag/restraint system.

As far as I know, the ECUs are all defaults and I see this now? Stress and frustration set in. I tried reloading the settings for each ECU that I backed up before touching. Then I right-click on the ECUs and choose "Code Defaults". Since nothing was working for me, I went to the top of the tree, right-clicked on SVT and tried "Code" and "Code Defaults". It's like I can make matters worse, just not better.

So, is there an easy way out of this? I've already begun my venture into what Rheingold ISTA/D may be able to do for me. I'm thinking that it could possibly help decipher the error codes.

The error codes read from the instrument panel are:
*DTC ENV1 ENV2 Active*
B7F668 1677721 128681226 0
F11498 010019 129039607 1
E114A6 0100181 128683188 0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Throg said:


> I pray there is a solution to this that doesn't include taking the car into the shop.
> 
> I am normally a very long-winded writer but I'm working on that. If the description of my problem only leads to more questions, Please just ask.
> 
> ...


Read SVT with E-Sys. What ECU's if any are Missing CAFD, and what ECU's if any have corrupt CAFD (cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255)?


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Read SVT with E-Sys. What ECU's if any are Missing CAFD, and what ECU's if any have corrupt CAFD (cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255)?


ZGW[10] Missing CAFD

DME[12] Corrupt CAFD


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Throg said:


> ZGW[10] Missing CAFD
> 
> DME[12] Corrupt CAFD


So, ZGW is normal, and DME is FUBAR. You must inject CAFD into DME and VO Code it.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on DME => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on DME (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

Motor can NOT be running when you do this.


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on DME => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on DME (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> 
> Motor can NOT be running when you do this.


Done. when I detected CAF for SWE, I got 3 options
1, F010-15-07-500
CAFD blah blah blah
2. F010-14-11-500
CAFD blah blah blah
3. F010-15-03-500
CAFD blah blah blah

I chose #1 and it cleared the Drive Train malfunction but left the passenger air bag problem. Out of curiosity, I went back and selected #3 and that gave me a brake error so I switched back to #1 which I believe is the latest I-Level. Drive Train repaired. Air bag needs to be digitally repacked?


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh, one last thing, what does (VO) mean.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Throg said:


> Done. when I detected CAF for SWE, I got 3 options
> 1, F010-15-07-500
> CAFD blah blah blah
> 2. F010-14-11-500
> ...


Clear error codes with E-Sys, then shut car off for a few minutes and restart:

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS ***8211; DM_Lock,clear ZFS ***8211; DM_Clear,ZFS ***8211; DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send



Throg said:


> Oh, one last thing, what does (VO) mean.


VO = Vehicle Order = FA


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks, ShawnSheridan. You are my hero.

Now to recode the hacks I like.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Throg said:


> Thanks, ShawnSheridan. You are my hero.
> 
> Now to recode the hacks I like.


:thumbup:


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

We're close and looking good. I got everything coded except I want my trunk to close from the keyfob. That's HKFM_LS]6b]. when I edited that FDL, and tried to write back the change I got an error referencing cafd_000007c8-006-008-004 ProcesssedWithError.

When I saw that, I thought Shawn made me cafd smart so I tried the Detect CAF from SWE and got this when trying to code ECU:

cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
cafd_000007c8-006-008-004 ProcesssedWithError.

Then I stopped and restarted the car and that CAFD is now gone and gives me the above when trying to put it back.

Pitiful, isn't it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Throg said:


> We're close and looking good. I got everything coded except I want my trunk to close from the keyfob. That's HKFM_LS]6b]. when I edited that FDL, and tried to write back the change I got an error referencing cafd_000007c8-006-008-004 ProcesssedWithError.
> 
> When I saw that, I thought Shawn made me cafd smart so I tried the Detect CAF from SWE and got this when trying to code ECU:
> 
> ...


Are you using original FA or a modified FA?


----------



## KienPC (Sep 28, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Clear error codes with E-Sys, then shut car off for a few minutes and restart:
> 
> Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
> Click "External Application"
> ...


Great guide .. thanks


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you using original FA or a modified FA?


Original to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Throg said:


> Original to the best of my knowledge.


Have you tried every CAFD Option shown under Detect CAF for SWE?

And I would use E-Sys Direct, and not go though Launcher for this.


----------



## Throg (Oct 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Have you tried every CAFD Option shown under Detect CAF for SWE?
> 
> And I would use E-Sys Direct, and not go though Launcher for this.


Well, here's what we know. I managed to get working CAFD in HKFM_LS by going down the list of choices. It was only the 3rd one down that seemingly worked fine. I say "seemingly" because without a CAFD at all my trunk would release but not open (or close after I manually lift the trunk). Once I got a CAFD in there working, the trunk will now open and close electronically just not yet from the keyfob or comfort system. Last time I did that coding, it took quite a while before it actually worked so I'm optimistic.

Thank you so much for getting me past the errors though. I surely do owe you for that.
:drive:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Throg said:


> Well, here's what we know. I managed to get working CAFD in HKFM_LS by going down the list of choices. It was only the 3rd one down that seemingly worked fine. I say "seemingly" because without a CAFD at all my trunk would release but not open (or close after I manually lift the trunk). Once I got a CAFD in there working, the trunk will now open and close electronically just not yet from the keyfob or comfort system. Last time I did that coding, it took quite a while before it actually worked so I'm optimistic.
> 
> Thank you so much for getting me past the errors though. I surely do owe you for that.
> :drive:


Yes, Trunk can take up to an hour after car goes to sleep before it begins working.


----------



## mgarciah (Sep 23, 2012)

uschuck said:


> I will , thx


Hi USChuck could you fix your issue with Esys, I have the same error now....???


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The Premium Launcher 2.5.4 build 108 produce an error when you fdl-code the HKFM from newer i-levels. It could be that the CAFD is corrupt or missing in the HKFM after fdl-coding. The bug is not existing in the Pro Launcher 2.5.5.

You can correct it by using E-Sys without a launcher or by using f.e. E-Sys Plus.

Here the text from Elis blog:
- Fixed issue with HKFM_LS. Older PSdZ library and other ECUs do not need to expand CAF, but HKFM_LS does, and is sensitive to delay.

CU Oliver


----------



## bmw740xd (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello Shawn , I've tried to change some coding like video in motion, start stop deactivation and after coding to the car , it is show me 4 images on cic display!!!
PS: was retrofit the cic from navi business to profesional the big one from an bmw dealer .
I have backuped the fa, svt to the file , but how to restore to the state of profesional navi cic not the original bussiness navi the small one ?
Thanks
It is an F10 car


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw740xd said:


> Hello Shawn , I've tried to change some coding like video in motion, start stop deactivation and after coding to the car , it is show me 4 images on cic display!!!
> PS: was retrofit the cic from navi business to profesional the big one from an bmw dealer .
> I have backuped the fa, svt to the file , but how to restore to the state of profesional navi cic not the original bussiness navi the small one ?
> Thanks
> It is an F10 car


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> And still, this to me is not a preferred method anyway. I would simply use my original FA, and VO Code each ECU to reset it. It is a much simpler and cleaner process.


Hi Shawn,

Can you please clarify what you mean here? I need to take my car in for scheduled maintenance in a couple weeks and would like to return everything to default before doing so.

I saved my FA (and SVT, CAFD) before doing any coding. You mentioned previously that to do this, one should load your original FA and VO Code each ECU unit. I'm not sure what you mean by 'VO Code each ECU'? Could you expand on that, please?

Much appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rob_Korea said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please clarify what you mean here? I need to take my car in for scheduled maintenance in a couple weeks and would like to return everything to default before doing so.
> 
> ...


VO Code = Right-Click ECU and select Code


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO Code = Right-Click ECU and select Code


Awesome, thank you!

To clarify a bit further, load the FA and SVT, then right click on each ECU folder (ACSM, FEM_BODY, HU_NBT, etc.) and not the individual CAFD files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rob_Korea said:


> Awesome, thank you!
> 
> To clarify a bit further, load the FA and SVT, then right click on each ECU folder (ACSM, FEM_BODY, HU_NBT, etc.) and not the individual CAFD files?


Yes, although SVT should not need to be loaded.


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, although SVT should not need to be loaded.


Hmm...I'm not sure how to do it if I don't load the SVT.

If I load FA, the only window that gets populated is the FAList. To see all the ECU folders in the SVT window, I need to load the SVT.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rob_Korea said:


> Hmm...I'm not sure how to do it if I don't load the SVT.
> 
> If I load FA, the only window that gets populated is the FAList. To see all the ECU folders in the SVT window, I need to load the SVT.


If FA has not been modified, just Read FA, Read SVT, and VO Code all ECU.

If FA has been modified, write original FA back to car, then Read FA, Read SVT, and VO Code all ECU.

There should be no need to do anything with a backed up SVT.


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> If FA has not been modified, just Read FA, Read SVT, and VO Code all ECU.
> 
> If FA has been modified, write original FA back to car, then Read FA, Read SVT, and VO Code all ECU.
> 
> There should be no need to do anything with a backed up SVT.


Understood, thank you!


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> If FA has not been modified, just Read FA, Read SVT, and VO Code all ECU.
> 
> If FA has been modified, write original FA back to car, then Read FA, Read SVT, and VO Code all ECU.
> 
> There should be no need to do anything with a backed up SVT.


I just went to code everything back to default before my trip for scheduled service, but had some doubt I was doing it correctly and chickened out.

After 'Read FA' and 'Read SVT', should I be right-clicking on the ECU folder itself and then selecting 'Code',









Or should I be selecting each CAFD file and clicking 'Code'?









Another concern is that this is the same as flashing the ECU as described in this post...will this result in similar errors/issues popping up?

Thanks again.

Cheers.


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi,

I found an old post of Shawn's explaining my question perfectly. Thanks Shawn!



> VO = Vehicle Order
> 
> VO Code = Coding of all FDL's (100% of the ECU) to predetermined settings based on the Vehicle Order.
> 
> ...


Can VO Coding be done with the motor running as well? Is there any specific order I need to VO Code the ECU folders back to default?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rob_Korea said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found an old post of Shawn's explaining my question perfectly. Thanks Shawn!
> 
> Can VO Coding be done with the motor running as well? Is there any specific order I need to VO Code the ECU folders back to default?


Yes, so long as you do not VO Code DME / DDE. Order does not matter.


----------



## Rob_Korea (Dec 25, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, so long as you do not VO Code DME / DDE. Order does not matter.


Cheers!


----------



## Eng.mood (Jan 20, 2017)

I really in need for help guys ***128529;.
I change HU business to professional.
But i face 
1- FM/ radio working but no sound .
2- revese camera not working even i chang the pins and change the wert then i work but every time i turn off/on it it stopped . 

Plz heeeelp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eng.mood said:


> I really in need for help guys ***128529;.
> I change HU business to professional.
> But i face
> 1- FM/ radio working but no sound .
> ...


Check coding of these:

HU_NBT = > AMPLIFIER_VARIANT = As appropriate
HU_NBT => AUDIO_SYSTEM = As appropriate

HU_NBT => COMMUNICATION_PARKMASTER = gen1


----------



## Eng.mood (Jan 20, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Check coding of these:
> 
> HU_NBT = > AMPLIFIER_VARIANT = As appropriate
> HU_NBT => AUDIO_SYSTEM = As appropriate
> ...


I have CIC 
My car is bmw 2011 523i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eng.mood said:


> I have CIC
> My car is bmw 2011 523i


So what? Did you check CIC for these settings?


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> And still, this to me is not a preferred method anyway. I would simply use my original FA, and VO Code each ECU to reset it. It is a much simpler and cleaner process.


Hi Shaw

I just realize the backup and restore procedure are the most importance for starting to code. After searching some forum, I prepare the procedure for myself but there have some uncertainty. Would you please help me to correct it especially the underlying part?

Backup FA:
1.Connect
2.Read FA
3.Active FA (some forum said active here and some said no need to active FA for backup FA only and active FA before backup CAF, need confirm)
4.Save the FA to a new file name as c:\ESysData\FA\xxxxxx_DDMMYY.xml (I usually use xxxxxx as my car number and DDMMYY as the date) 
5.Copy that file to a safe place as a FA backup.

Backup CAF :
6.Read ECU / SVT
7.Right click SVT under SVT table and select Read Coding Data.
8.After completed, popup a saved list of CAF, save as a text file for reference only.
9.Copy all CAF file on c:ESysData\CAF\*.* to a safe place as the CAF backup.

Relationship between FA and CAF backup
The backup FA file is looked like as the system backup image of the computer, so this FA backup is the latest environment for the car FA and CAF before backup. That's means, if restore this FA backup to the car, no matter what the change either FA or CAF after that backup, my car only can restore to the BEFORE backup environment. On the other hand, if I have not altered FA (like add option VO) before backup, that backup file should be the default FA from factory.
"The FA in the car will not altered by normal FDL coding" said from you. On the other hand, The FDL will be altered by FA VO changing it depend which FA related to which FDL. So I must need to backup the FA before I alter any FA to keep the latest FA. 
The backup CAF file is looked like as a document file in your computer, I will copy the document to a safe place as a backup file and I can use this backup file to replace the modified document at any time. So, it is necessary to make a CAF backup every coding time.

Restore individual CAF using the saved CAF
1.Connect
2.Read FA
3.Active FA (some forum said need and some forum said no need)
4.Read ECU/SVT/VCM
5.Right click the CAFD (example : ACSM - CAFD******) which want to recover, then select "New" and point to the backuped ****.ncd file.
6.Save FA (some forum said need and some forum said no need)
7.Active FA (some forum said need and some forum said no need)
8.Right click that CAFD again and click "Code"
9.The select CAFD have been restored.

Restore all CAF at the same time using the original FA stored in the car
10.Connect
11.Read FA
12.Active FA (some forum said need and some forum said no need)
13.Read ECU/SVT/VCM
14.Right click all ECU (ex. ACSM, but not the underlying CAFD) and click "Code" one by one
15.Save FA (some forum said need and some forum said no need)
16.Active FA (some forum said need and some forum said no need)
17.All CAFD under that FA have been restored.

Restore FA using the saved FA
1.Connect
2.Select "Expert Mode" and click on "VCM"
3.Load FA from the backup file location on "File -> Vehicle Order -> File Name -> ...". (Some said Select "Expert Mode and click Coding and Read under Vehicle Order and , but Read is only read out the FA file stored in the car???? Need confirm)
4.Then FAList show on "Vehicle Order" 
5.Select VCM Master and click Write FA FP.
6.Select "Expert Mode" and click "Coding"
7. Read FA
8. Activate FA
9.Read ECU/SVT/VCM
10.Right click all ECU (ex. ACSM, but not the underlying CAFD) and click "Code" one by one.
11. FA and all related CAF have been restored.

Thank you very much.


----------



## fpm79w (Nov 22, 2017)

What an instructive thread and what a pity it was interrupted. Honestly, I've been eager to see an answer to the hongkongloftus post!


----------



## Baubau202004 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi all i am new. Can anyone give me a help. I have a bmw f10 530dm sport 2015. And i try to activate video in motion For my car using e-sys. In the FA(VO) files after i read svt in HU_NBT folder i try to modify CAFD file from there and by mistake i press button " CLEAR DEFAULT VALUES" or other name in e-sys premium launcher is "DO NOT USE" so by mistKe i press that button and now i have no cafd file in HU_NBT. imust mention that i have a cafdxxxxxx...ncd file saved wich is from hu_nbt but i don't know how to restore it or inject it tu hu_nbt. ANYONE CAN HELP ME PLEASE. MANNY THANKS


----------



## Baubau202004 (Jan 27, 2019)

Manny functions as navigation, radio Bluetooth. DVD AND OTHERS ARE NOT WORKING NOW ON MY CAR. ANY HELP. THANKS


----------



## Baubau202004 (Jan 27, 2019)

***x263a;***xfe0f;


----------

